# BB shooter for GrayWolf



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings Slingas

Just a quick post to share a finished up BB shooter for GrayWolf. He is gonna be cutting cards and lighting matches with this guy so I built it with a little extra body for a good grip in the hand.

Made with Bacote and Canarywood. There is a theme of red and black here. The canary wood (although difficult to see depending on the angle) has streaks of red through it. The swell is a piece of applejack spectraply. The reverse swell on the bacote side is osage and padauk. Spacers are black and red dyed birch to tie it together. Sanded to 320, BLO/Wax finish and lightly buffed. This is a solid BB shooter. Can't wait to see you shred some cards with this little guy Todd!

As always, thanks for stopping by!

Brandon


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Dude. Amazing!!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't believe how tiny that guy is, and to use that variety of wood is amazing

LGD


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

As always Brandon incredible work. :thumbsup:

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you Treeness, Duckman and BCDude! Y'all are swell


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Brandon, you have out done yourself with this one, my friend. It is drop dead gorgeous!! The shape, the colors, the palmswells, everything about it is perfect. I can't wait to ATTEMPT to cut cards and light matches with this one. I know one thing for sure...I'm going to shoot enough rounds down range with this that eventually,(and maybe even on video) I might get a card cut or match light. It will not be for lack of trying, that's for sure.

Thank you, :bowdown:thank you :bowdown:thank you :bowdown:.

Todd


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Glad you like it Todd! It was a fun build  it'll be in your hands before ya know it!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice Brandon, Way to go! You got Graywolf howling!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm already thinking of what bands to try. I have .03 latex, theraband gold, theraband silver, and I can have get any other color of theraband before it gets here. I have a supply of e-shot's new, smaller pouches and this awesome, handy-dandy band cutting jig just waiting to go to work to get ready for my first (and definitely not last) Btoon bb shooter. Just means I'll have to try several different ones....It'll be tough work, but someone's got to do it .

Todd


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Have i told you lately, that "Graywolf" is actually an alias of mine?



Spectraply looks so nice...i´d love to try that once.

Very nice Shooter Brandon, i love it, and the finish looks great too!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

the deringer of b.b. slingshots.


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

At first the palm swell looked huge, but after I saw it in your hands, than I understood 

Great slingshot, everybody would love to have one like that!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

kick a55 as usual toon man,you sure can stick em together :wave:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice, love it!!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Once again there is a happy boy out here LOL. Gorgeous B!


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Wow ! Yet another masterpiece!
Brandon your on fire dude that little shooter is gorgeous !!!
If ever there was a card cutting match lighting BB shooter this is it !!!!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, what a piece of work, wonderful crasftsmanship.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

WOW, that is so awesome. Like a box of choclates, you'll never know what surprise Brandon will come up with. I thing for sure, it's going to be gorgeous. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Great lookin lil shooter! Very well done!*


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Lookin' real good as always Mr. Cool! :bowdown:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It's very very cool and well made, bravo!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang dude, your bb shooters are taking over! Wonderful stuff as always Sir.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Another home run from the Master. Absolutely stunning Brando . Holy cow


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstanding work BB! You certainly have a way with BB shooters. Congratulations!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Btoon is proof of alien life on earth. I never believed in extraterrestrials but now I definately do because there's NO way that Brandon is human.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks fantastic :thumbsup:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

tiny but great..


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Brandon, that is awesome dude! You definitely have your own style which is fantastic!


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi Btoon, very nice, amazing colours. Without giving away trade secrets how do you do your makers mark?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

AnTrAxX said:


> Have i told you lately, that "Graywolf" is actually an alias of mine?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The spectraply is cool stuff but it doesn't hold it's color very well. a lot of the color can be sanded out if not careful. other colors are worse than others. Thanks for stopping by Jens dude!



Imperial said:


> the deringer of b.b. slingshots.


Impness, thanks dude, derringers rock!



stej said:


> At first the palm swell looked huge, but after I saw it in your hands, than I understood
> 
> Great slingshot, everybody would love to have one like that!


Thanks stej! It feels really good in the hand.



bigron said:


> kick a55 as usual toon man,you sure can stick em together :wave:


Thanks BigRon! Much appreciated dude



PorkChopSling said:


> Nice, love it!!


Thanks PCS 



e~shot said:


> Once again there is a happy boy out here LOL. Gorgeous B!


Irfan my friend! Thank you so much. Take care buddy



dan ford said:


> Wow ! Yet another masterpiece!
> Brandon your on fire dude that little shooter is gorgeous !!!
> If ever there was a card cutting match lighting BB shooter this is it !!!!


DanFord the myth the legend!!!!! Thanks a lot dude!



GHT said:


> Wow, what a piece of work, wonderful crasftsmanship.


Thank you so much!



mr. green said:


> WOW, that is so awesome. Like a box of choclates, you'll never know what surprise Brandon will come up with. I thing for sure, it's going to be gorgeous. Thank you for sharing.


Mr. Green the cool machine! Thank you sir, i appreciate your feedback, your opinion is of high value to me sir 



rockslinger said:


> *Great lookin lil shooter! Very well done!*


Thanks Jim Buddy!



Dayhiker said:


> Lookin' real good as always Mr. Cool! :bowdown:


Bill the Man! Thank you so much!!!!!



Bob Fionda said:


> It's very very cool and well made, bravo!


Thank you master 



quarterinmynose said:


> Dang dude, your bb shooters are taking over! Wonderful stuff as always Sir.


QIMN, tamer of the G10! Thanks friend 



FishDoug said:


> Another home run from the Master. Absolutely stunning Brando . Holy cow


Doug, thank you sir!



Dr J said:


> Outstanding work BB! You certainly have a way with BB shooters. Congratulations!


Thanks Doc, I really enjoy these little guys!



FishDoug said:


> Btoon is proof of alien life on earth. I never believed in extraterrestrials but now I definately do because there's NO way that Brandon is human.


Doug, you're hilarious. 



Mr.Teh said:


> Looks fantastic :thumbsup:


Mr Teh, thank you sir!!!!!!



jazz said:


> tiny but great..


Jazz buddy! Thanks for stopping by



flicks said:


> Brandon, that is awesome dude! You definitely have your own style which is fantastic!


Flicks the psychedelic slinger! Thank you sir, back at ya!!!!



MagicTorch100 said:


> Hi Btoon, very nice, amazing colours. Without giving away trade secrets how do you do your makers mark?


Magic Torch, thanks for the kind words. No secrets here, My makers mark is done with a laser engraver. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/15834-playing-around-with-a-makers-mark/?hl=logo


----------



## JuanWayne (Oct 22, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Another great "little" work!!!!

Love all your laminates. Outstanding!!!!

And it was a daring feat to put that last piece with the logo on ...if it was me, I would have sanded or filled furiously the logo, to my sadness 

AWESOME!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy Chulas Brandon, que gratificante es ver tu trabajo amigo.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Just saw this on the Review sub forum and realized I must have missed it!

Gorgeous BB shooter Btoon! :wub:

Thank you for sharing that lamination process photos too! :thumbsup:

The Bug bites again!!


----------

